# Wobble with 2" to 1 1/4" reciever adapter?



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I just picked up a Thule T2 917 made for a 1 1/4" hitch receiver. My vehicle has a 2" receiver so I picked up an adapter to reduce the receiver to 1 1/4". Problem is there is a small amount of play between the adapter and the receiver. This small amount of play seems like it is going to translate to 2" of sway to either side at the far end of the rack. That seems like way too much for my comfort level.

Anyone else deal with this? Do you let it sway, or is there an easy fix? Thanks.

Pic of the insert fitting loosely into the receiver:












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

You need this for the adapter....
http://www.cracksandracks.com/softride-25219-tightening-hitch-pin-p-776.html

problem solved.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

Had luck with this for my hitch hauler http://compare.ebay.com/like/150631592217?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

JPW0504 said:


> Had luck with this for my hitch hauler http://compare.ebay.com/like/150631592217?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y


So I think this might be what I need ( what a pain in the a$$ to buy 2 adapters!). So those bolt tighten down on the adapter to hold it in place? Thanks for the info.

Now in the meantime, is there any problem with me driving around with 2 bikes wobbling all over the place for 3.5 -4 hrs each way this weekend?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

cracksandracks.com said:


> You need this for the adapter....
> http://www.cracksandracks.com/softride-25219-tightening-hitch-pin-p-776.html
> 
> problem solved.


So it looks like this would work as well. You've used it/seen it used in the scenario I described? Thanks.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

Im sure the bikes wont damage the hitch after all a 2inch receiver is at least rated for a 500 lb tongue weight I rode with my hitch hauler swaying around fully loaded forever i drive a dodge ram 1500 never any negative consequences just noisy and scared me hearing sounds coming from the rear end and guessing if my load was still back there


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Meh.... if it's safe to tow a 2000 pound trailer, I'm sure a little bit of wobble with 100 pounds of bikes and a rack is nothing more than annoying. 

Threaded hitch pin kit, snug it up -> solved.


----------



## gunner76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Use a piece of cardboard as a shim and do not worry about it.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Scott O said:


> So it looks like this would work as well. You've used it/seen it used in the scenario I described? Thanks.


oops...long response time....
yes i have used it in this configuration and it works well. the other way around it doesn't work well, because the 1 1/4" male that would go into the vehicle is solid steel, and there is no way to get the nut inside. however, using a reducer, which makes your 2" hitch on the car smaller for the bike rack, it works perfectly.


----------

